# Large load



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I posted this on G Scale Central and LGB e Scala G. I almost forgot to post it here. However maybe alot of you have already seen it. 

http://youtu.be/8pFi_qv6u2w


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Who's going to model it?

There were 4 trucks under each end. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You'll need some rather large curves


----------

